# [OT] Festivals dieses Jahr

## equinox0r

Hi..

Ich bin dieses Jahr wieder auf einigen Festivals unterwegs und würd mich freuen, dort jew. ein paar (bekannte) Gesichter zu sehen:

* Feuertanzfestival (ausverkauft, nur noch Abendkasse), Burg Abenberg bei Nürnberg (26.06.) http://feuertanz-festival.de/feuertanz2005/

* Mera Luna, Hildesheim Flugplatz (12. - 14.08.) http://www.meraluna.de/

* Summerbreeze, Abtsgmünd (Aalen) (18. - 20.08.) http://www.summer-breeze.de/

Wo seid Ihr?

greets

equi

----------

## Anarcho

LinuxTage Karlsruhe, vom 22.06. -25.06. 

Ich bin da vom 23.06. - 25.06.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

Wacken!!! http://www.wacken.com

----------

## xDoCx

Area4 Oberhausen

25.06 www.area4.de

----------

## pawlak

Nächste Woche erstmal Onkelz Abschlussdings, dann noch Wacken. Vielleicht geht noch eins, schaut aber geldmäßig schlecht aus :/

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

also ich werde zum Full Force, Summer Breeze und zum Dong fahren. Leider wird das Pesten Open Air ja nicht statt finden (Problem mit dem Ordnungsamt) sonst wäre das auch noch nett gewesen. Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch noch zum Area4 um mir NiN und System of a Down anzugucken aber leider wird da wohl nicht mehr das Geld für reichen.

mfg Mathes

----------

## thrashed

 *pawlak wrote:*   

> Nächste Woche erstmal Onkelz Abschlussdings, dann noch Wacken. Vielleicht geht noch eins, schaut aber geldmäßig schlecht aus :/

 

geschmack-toleranz hin und her, aber onkelz geht mal GAR NICHT!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

ich will aufs yellowdog fest

http://www.yellowdog.de

----------

## mathes.s

Habt ihr schon vom FuryFest gelesen, da kommen mal krass geile Bands hin. www.furyfest.com Problem ist halt nur das Ding in Frankreich ist...

mfg Mathes

----------

## psyqil

Ich schaff's wohl wieder nicht auf die Voov...  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> geschmack-toleranz hin und her, aber onkelz geht mal GAR NICHT!!!!!!!

 Das geht wirklich nicht! Ganz abgesehen von deren biblischem Alter...

----------

## pawlak

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Habt ihr schon vom FuryFest gelesen, da kommen mal krass geile Bands hin. www.furyfest.com Problem ist halt nur das Ding in Frankreich ist...
> 
> 

 

3 days tickets : 105 euros 

AUTSCH! Ansonsten sind schon wirklich sehr nette Bands dabei, aber Wacken ist billiger, kultiger und näher  :Smile: 

----------

## reptile

ich fahre freitag morgen so gegen 4 mit meiner freundin ab nach scheeßel, aufs hurricane.

----------

## =-GhOsT-=

Auf jeden Fall Haldern Pop und Melt! Ist eigentlich immer eine Reise wert

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> LinuxTage Karlsruhe, vom 22.06. -25.06. 
> 
> Ich bin da vom 23.06. - 25.06.
> 
> 

 

Ich auch - mit Laptop und ogg-files  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoonie

Ich will aufs Sziget  :Smile:  Hoffentlich klappt das...

----------

## b3cks

 *pawlak wrote:*   

> Nächste Woche erstmal Onkelz Abschlussdings, dann noch Wacken. Vielleicht geht noch eins, schaut aber geldmäßig schlecht aus :/

 

Okay, wenn ich jemanden mit nem G2 Notebook sehen, bist du das.  :Wink: 

<grml> WFF schaff ich nicht, was mich voll ankotzt und Wacken sagt mir dieses Jahr nicht zu.

----------

## Konsti

War am RIP, Freitag gehts zum Hurricane nach Scheeßel.

Sziget wär natürlich der Hammer...

Oder mal nach Holland?

K

----------

## bll0

 *Gentoonie wrote:*   

> Ich will aufs Sziget  Hoffentlich klappt das...

 

Das ist Saugeil, vor allem billig! Brauchst nix an Lebensmitteln oder so mitnehmen, da alles vor Ort günstig zu erwerben ist!!!

War letztes Wochenende bei Rock am Ring. War tierisch geil, hab nix bezahlt und die Bands waren stellenweise auch gut (Maiden war zu leise und die Hosen, naja...). Dennoch sehr cooles Teil!

----------

## equinox0r

Sodale ..

Morgen ists soweit, das M'era Luna 2005 startet in Hildesheim (zumindest für die Camper).

Ich bin natürlich mit dabei und würd mich freuen dort ein paar bekannte Gestalten zu sehn  :Wink: 

Mich erkennt Ihr übrigens daran, dass vor meinem (grossen!) Zelt ein 1000-Liter Pool steht  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gabelhonz

hehe,

crazy man. na dann viel spaß  :Wink: 

gruß

----------

## equinox0r

ey der honz  :Very Happy: 

----------

